
Supreme Court Agrees to Hear Case That Could End Texas’ Grip on Patent Cases - DiabloD3
https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2016/12/supreme-court-agrees-hear-case-could-end-texas-grip-patent-cases
======
gbvy
Thank you, EFF

